# Bootsplash.. Problem.

## malcus89

Postanowiłem sobie zrobic taki splash, jak podaczas uruchamiania LiveCD. Zainstalowałem splashutils. Po instalacji pojawiły się nazy paczek, kótre zawieraja gotowe themy. Zainstalowałem jeden z nich. Był to ***-livecd, który zawierał ten motyw, który chcaiłem. Utworzyłem zewnętrzny plik initramfs:

```
splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-livecd-1024x768 -r 1024x768 livecd-2006.0
```

Nastpie skonfigurowałem Gruba:

```
default 1

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,7)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2006

root (hd0,7)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.15-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda8 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-16@85 splash=silen,theme:livecd-2006.0 

initrd /boot/fbsplash-livecd-1024x768

title=Winodws XP Professional

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

chainloader +1
```

..lecz nic się nie pojawia podczas startu.. :Sad: 

Co mogłem zrobic źle?

----------

## Bako

to moj kawalek wpisu:

```
kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-32@85 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2006.0 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
```

wg mnie masz literowke w silent i za malo polecen wpisanych  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

nie trzeba od jakiegoś czasu robić initrd, ja robiłem tak:

```

splash_geninitramfs -g /usr/src/linux/usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz -r 1024x768 default

```

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make bzImage

```

nastepnie kopiuje bzImage gdzie trzeba (/boot)

a w grub.conf mam

```

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/md0 vga=791 splash=silent,theme:default,tty:13 console=tty1

```

i to wszystko, działa elegancko. 

Dla informacji, do /etc/livecd-2006.0 zrobiłem dowiązanie /etc/default by powyższe polecenia zadziałały.

----------

## pwe

 *arsen wrote:*   

> nie trzeba od jakiegoś czasu robić initrd, ja robiłem tak:
> 
> ```
> 
> splash_geninitramfs -g /usr/src/linux/usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz -r 1024x768 default
> ...

 

to wszytsko ??   :Shocked:  ja jak kilka miesięcy temu robiłem to jakieś takie bardziej skomplikowane było  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

to wszystko, no plus wkompilowanie obslugi w kernel, ale to chyba oczywiste  :Smile: 

----------

## pwe

 *arsen wrote:*   

> to wszystko, no plus wkompilowanie obslugi w kernel, ale to chyba oczywiste 

 

fakt logiczne ale jak to kiedys robiłem to wydawało sie trudniejsze ale nadal prote bo w końcu sobie poradziłem  :Wink: 

----------

## rampage7

 *arsen wrote:*   

> to wszystko, no plus wkompilowanie obslugi w kernel, ale to chyba oczywiste 

 

skoro już jesteśmy przy tym temacie - od 2.6.15 krzystając z initrd mam jakieś 5 sekund z początku czarnego ekranu i nic się nie dzieje - potem normalnie kernel rusza. Czy przy władowaniu splash'a w jądro, na kernelu 2.6.15 albo 2.6.16 też masz taką przerwę, czy szybko wskakuje?

----------

## arsen

Nie mam initrd i takiego problemu nie mam. Zresztą od kilku miesięcy już w /usr/share/doc/splashutils-nasza-wersja w quickstart.gz widnieje:

```

What to do:

 1. Configure your kernel if you haven't already done so. Make sure fbsplash

    is enabled. Then build it:

    cd /usr/src/linux ; make

 2. Build splashutils:   make

 3. Install splashutils: make install

 4. Generate an initramfs image:

    splash_geninitramfs -g /usr/src/linux/usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz -r 1024x768 default

 5. Update your kernel bzImage

    cd /usr/src/linux ; make bzImage

 6. Install your kernel image and add splash=silent or splash=verbose to the

    kernel command line. If you choose verbose mode, you can skip steps 4 and 5.

That's about it. Reboot and enjoy ;)

```

----------

## rampage7

 *arsen wrote:*   

> Nie mam initrd i takiego problemu nie mam. 

 

Wrzuciłem splash'a do bzImage, wywaliłem z jądra obsługę initrd i 5-sekundowa przerwa na starcie została :/

Pewnie wina gentoo-sources. Muszę poszukać rozwiązania  :Smile: 

----------

## ilny

Ja mam gentoo-sources 

```
Linux gentoo 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 
```

 i wszystko dziala jak nalezy   :Wink: 

----------

## gentooxic

Niestety u mnie również jest opóźnienie :/. Kurde ja już z tym splashem nie mam sił, jak to zrobić ?  :Smile: 

----------

## waldek

opis krok po kroku jest na stronie http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash

Zrobiłem na 2 maszynach x86_64 gentoo-sources-2.6.16 oraz x86 gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r7,

motyw crystal pobrany z www.kde-look.org działa pięknie na obu maszynach

----------

## rampage7

 *gentooxic wrote:*   

> Niestety u mnie również jest opóźnienie :/. Kurde ja już z tym splashem nie mam sił, jak to zrobić ? 

 

Robi się z tego OT, ale już trudno

Też masz taki zielony albo różowy albo zielony paseczek na górze ekranu w czasie tego 5s opóźnienia? Taki na 2px szeroki, przy samej górnej grawędzi, 20px długi.

Sprawdzałem 24-bit kolor, 16-bit, nie sprawdzałem tylko innej rozdzielczości oprócz 1280x1024. To samo przy initrd i przy wrzuceniu splasha do jądra. Tymczasem na 2.6.14-gentoo startuje od razu bez tych krzaczków na górnej krawędzi ekranu - prawda że dziwne?

----------

## pwe

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

>  *gentooxic wrote:*   Niestety u mnie również jest opóźnienie :/. Kurde ja już z tym splashem nie mam sił, jak to zrobić ?  
> 
> Robi się z tego OT, ale już trudno
> 
> Też masz taki zielony albo różowy albo zielony paseczek na górze ekranu w czasie tego 5s opóźnienia? Taki na 2px szeroki, przy samej górnej grawędzi, 20px długi.
> ...

 

wiesz co, też to mam od jakiegoś czasu, ale dość szybko (od razu) sie przyzwyczaiłem ...  :Smile:  teraz mam 2.6.16 wczesniej mielm 2.6.15 i CHYBA tez było. pozniej zobazce

----------

## ilny

A używacie vesafb czy vesafb-tng ?

[edit] 

Ja uzywam vesafb-tng, rampage7 spróbuj nie zaszkodzi sprawdzic, w sumie to ja fbsplash używalem tylko z vesafb-tng a nie vesafb   :Wink: [/edit]

----------

## rampage7

 *ilny wrote:*   

> A używacie vesafb czy vesafb-tng ?

 

standardowe vesafb z gentoo-sources

----------

## waldek

na x86_64 mam  vesafb a na x86 vesafb-tng

----------

## sebas86

Sam ostatnio męczyłem się z splashem. Znalazłem przyczynę w changelogu gentoo-sources:

 *Quote:*   

> Fix fbsplash silent splash image not showing throughout bootup.

 

Powyższy komentarz dotyczy gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r2 (~x86). Zapwene masz gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r1 (x86) tak jak ja i ten błąd istnieje... Rozwiązanie jest więc proste, uaktualnić do jakiejś nowszej wersji (np. 2.6.15-r7).

----------

## sebad

 *Quote:*   

> Rozwiązanie jest więc proste, uaktualnić do jakiejś nowszej wersji (np. 2.6.15-r7)

 

Z tego co wiem ,opoznienie wystepuje tylko na 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i wcale nie trzeba aktualizowac do wersji 2.6.15-r7 (jeszcze zamaskowanej) ,zeby rozwiazac problem.

 *Quote:*   

> i did this patch: http://www.zerodev.it/public/fbsplash-fix.patch
> 
> download that patch in:
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Gdyby komus z jakichs przyczyn nie dzialal link ,tworzymy plik o nazwie fbsplash-fix.patch ,wklejamy do niego ponizsza zawartosc i patchujemy kernel.

```
--- linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1/drivers/Makefile   2006-01-29 20:38:38.000000000 +0100

+++ linux-2.6.14/drivers/Makefile   2006-01-31 21:23:35.000000000 +0100

@@ -8,16 +8,15 @@

 obj-$(CONFIG_PCI)      += pci/

 obj-$(CONFIG_PARISC)      += parisc/

 obj-$(CONFIG_RAPIDIO)      += rapidio/

+# char/ comes before serial/ etc so that the VT console is the boot-time

+# default.

+obj-y            += char/

 obj-y            += video/

 obj-$(CONFIG_ACPI)      += acpi/

 # PnP must come after ACPI since it will eventually need to check if acpi

 # was used and do nothing if so

 obj-$(CONFIG_PNP)      += pnp/

 

-# char/ comes before serial/ etc so that the VT console is the boot-time

-# default.

-obj-y            += char/

-

 obj-$(CONFIG_CONNECTOR)      += connector/

 

 # i810fb and intelfb depend on char/agp/
```

U mnie dziala rewelacyjnie

pozdrawiam

----------

## Gabrys

A u mnie nie działa, bo się gryzie z initng. A jeśli mam wybierać splash + init albo nosplash + initng, to wolę initng, bo szybciej odpala system, kij, że brzydko.

----------

## Evul

Witam  :Wink:  Odkopuje temacik  :Smile: 

Mam problem -.- z kompilacja splashutils, po chwili pracy wywala cos takeigo:

```
/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.8-r1/work/splashutils-1.1.9.8/linux/include/linux/input.h:801: error: syntax error before "kernel_ulong_t"

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.8-r1/work/splashutils-1.1.9.8/linux/include/linux/input.h:801: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.8-r1/work/splashutils-1.1.9.8/linux/include/linux/input.h:805: error: syntax error before "evbit"

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.8-r1/work/splashutils-1.1.9.8/linux/include/linux/input.h:805: error: `BITS_PER_LONG' undeclared here (not in a function)

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.8-r1/work/splashutils-1.1.9.8/linux/include/linux/input.h:805: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.8-r1/work/splashutils-1.1.9.8/linux/include/linux/input.h:806: error: syntax error before "keybit"

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.8-r1/work/splashutils-1.1.9.8/linux/include/linux/input.h:806: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.8-r1/work/splashutils-1.1.9.8/linux/include/linux/input.h:807: error: syntax error before "relbit"

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.8-r1/work/splashutils-1.1.9.8/linux/include/linux/input.h:807: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.8-r1/work/splashutils-1.1.9.8/linux/include/linux/input.h:808: error: syntax error before "absbit"

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.8-r1/work/splashutils-1.1.9.8/linux/include/linux/input.h:808: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.8-r1/work/splashutils-1.1.9.8/linux/include/linux/input.h:809: error: syntax error before "mscbit"

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.8-r1/work/splashutils-1.1.9.8/linux/include/linux/input.h:809: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.8-r1/work/splashutils-1.1.9.8/linux/include/linux/input.h:810: error: syntax error before "ledbit"

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.8-r1/work/splashutils-1.1.9.8/linux/include/linux/input.h:810: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.8-r1/work/splashutils-1.1.9.8/linux/include/linux/input.h:811: error: syntax error before "sndbit"

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.8-r1/work/splashutils-1.1.9.8/linux/include/linux/input.h:811: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.8-r1/work/splashutils-1.1.9.8/linux/include/linux/input.h:812: error: syntax error before "ffbit"

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.8-r1/work/splashutils-1.1.9.8/linux/include/linux/input.h:812: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.8-r1/work/splashutils-1.1.9.8/linux/include/linux/input.h:813: error: syntax error before "swbit"

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.8-r1/work/splashutils-1.1.9.8/linux/include/linux/input.h:813: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.8-r1/work/splashutils-1.1.9.8/linux/include/linux/input.h:815: error: syntax error before "driver_info"

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.8-r1/work/splashutils-1.1.9.8/linux/include/linux/input.h:815: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.8-r1/work/splashutils-1.1.9.8/linux/include/linux/input.h:805: error: storage size of `evbit' isn't known

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.8-r1/work/splashutils-1.1.9.8/linux/include/linux/input.h:806: error: storage size of `keybit' isn't known

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.8-r1/work/splashutils-1.1.9.8/linux/include/linux/input.h:807: error: storage size of `relbit' isn't known

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.8-r1/work/splashutils-1.1.9.8/linux/include/linux/input.h:808: error: storage size of `absbit' isn't known

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.8-r1/work/splashutils-1.1.9.8/linux/include/linux/input.h:809: error: storage size of `mscbit' isn't known

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.8-r1/work/splashutils-1.1.9.8/linux/include/linux/input.h:810: error: storage size of `ledbit' isn't known

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.8-r1/work/splashutils-1.1.9.8/linux/include/linux/input.h:811: error: storage size of `sndbit' isn't known

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.8-r1/work/splashutils-1.1.9.8/linux/include/linux/input.h:812: error: storage size of `ffbit' isn't known

/var/tmp/portage/splashutils-1.1.9.8-r1/work/splashutils-1.1.9.8/linux/include/linux/input.h:813: error: storage size of `swbit' isn't known

make: *** [daemon.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/splashutils-1.1.9.8-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1526:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 923:   Called src_compile

  splashutils-1.1.9.8-r1.ebuild, line 124:   Called die

!!! failed to build splashutils

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Jestem poczatkujacym, wiec nie za bardzo czaje jak sobie z tym poradzic, to moja 2 instalacja spalsha na gentoo, za pierwszym razem poszlo jak po masle, a teraz mam taki klopot, hlp.

----------

## KeyBi

Sprawdź najnowszą wersje czy pójdzie. Czyli 

```
echo "media-gfx/splashutils ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

i przekompiluj jeszcze raz ...

----------

## Evul

Juz probowalem, to samo -.- pozatym cos mi sie chyba bardziej sypie bo podobne bledy mialem w 3innych kompilacjach (paczki od gnome), wczesnij bylo wszysko ok, a nagle sie wszysko psuje ;/.

----------

## KeyBi

Temat był poruszany w innych działach. 

Zobacz po rozwiązanie :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-437797-highlight-daemon+splashutils.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-447701-highlight-input+h+813.html

----------

## d0b

temat troszke stary ale ja właśnie nie mogę sobie dać z tym rady, może ktoś pomoże jak zrobić jakiegoś ładnego bootspalsch na laptopie ?? mam rozdizelczośc 1280x800 ustawioną w systemie choć nie wiem czy to ma jakies znaczenie

Pozdro

----------

## sebas86

Na pierwszy ogień powinien pójść do lektury dokument /usr/share/doc/splashutils/theme_format, potem The GIMP - robimy grafikę, rysujemy ramki, na wykończeniu nanosimy stylowe G i z czytujemy koordynaty ramki w jakiej chcemy umieścić tekst - tak to z grubsza wyglądał schemat u mnie.

Z tego wszystkiego wyszło coś takiego: Gentoo na fali. Rozdzielczość tylko 1024x768 8bpp, splash w dwóch wersjach - pełnoekranowa i ograniczona do ramki, obydwie tylko w trybie verbose (zamiast paska postępu wolę jednak widzieć co się dzieje przy starcie). Gdyby ktoś wiedział skąd pochodzi ta grafika to proszę umieścić info (tymczasowo wiem tylko tyle, że jest domyślnie w zestawie tematów dla Slima).

----------

